# mamas who got preggo taking vitex..when did you stop takigng it?



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

i got my







this morning!!








anyways im afraid to stop the vitex..when did you gals stop? im afraid if i stop my baby will go away









thanks!


----------



## jest (Oct 24, 2005)

Congratulations! I stopped taking vitex as soon as I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## zak (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrats!!

I took it until I was about 10-12 weeks.


----------



## snozzberry (Jul 29, 2005)

I am now 10 weeks along, and I'm still taking Vitex, per my naturopath's recommendation. We were going to reevaluate after the first trimester.


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2006)

I think that I took it at the same dose, maybe slightly less until about 8 weeks, then started to gradually wean off until I wasn't taking it at all after 12 weeks.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I took it until the end of the first tri and then weaned off slowly from it.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

are there any known side effects for the baby if you take it trhough the 1st trimester? and when i do decide to stop i should wean off not just stop?
im so afraid i'll miscarry if i stop!


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

I stopped as soon as I found out I was prengnat.


----------



## ~minnow~ (May 25, 2006)

I was taking it in tea form (so I don't know how potent it was), but I kept it up for a few weeks at a somewhat lower rate. Probably till 8 weeks or so.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

NI!!!
Congratulations! Sorry, have no clue what the Vitex is, but just saw your name, and had to say YAY!!!


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks debi





















i miss y ou girls!! i should be back to iptk soon


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *counterGOPI* 
are there any known side effects for the baby if you take it trhough the 1st trimester? and when i do decide to stop i should wean off not just stop?
im so afraid i'll miscarry if i stop!

I couldn't find any side effects or the baby in my research, there was info out there about a decreased chance of m/c in the first tri if vitex was continued. That's the reason i continued taking it. I never found data on how to stop if you continued through the first tri, so I waited until 12-13 weeks and then over a period of 2-3 weeks slowly cut back my dose and then just stopped.

I will say that right when I stopped the vitex, I lost my belly over night, literally, freaked me out, I was sure I had a m/c. Went to to a MW to try and found a heartbeat, and there was DD2! What we decided is that the vitex raised my progesterone levels so much that I had major bloating, but because it was from the vitex it never went away, and I thought that was just my pg belly until the vitex was stopped and my levels went down. I wouldn't of done it any other way looking back, I would be too scared to stop the vitex before the first tri. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

thru 12 w. or at least 10. then i realized it helped the m/s to stop taking any pills...


----------



## MommyHammy (Apr 22, 2007)

I stopped as soon as I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## dianna11 (Dec 3, 2004)

I took Vitex to get pregnant, and I just asked my midwife about this THursday. She recommended to stop taking it at 10 weeks, because that's when the placenta takes over hormone production for the baby.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

CONGRATS!! Isn't vitex amazing?? I also stopped as soon as I got my BFP.


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

i took vitex to regulate my periods, not to get pregnant. but after a year of taking it that's what happened! by the time i found out i was pregnant i was about 8 or so weeks pregnant. i was scared to stop taking it so i weaned myself slowly.. taking it every other day to only a few days. by week 10 i fully stopped.


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

oops i meant i found out when i was 4 weeks and stopped taking it when i was 6!


----------



## HypnoMama (Jun 12, 2007)

I stopped as soon as I found out I was pregnant.

CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## attached2mason (Apr 22, 2006)

Glad I found this thread. I just picked up some caps and on the side of the bottle it says "not recommended during pregnancy" - what?! Does anyone know why this would be?


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations!

I took vitex until the end of the first trimester, and had planned to wean off of it over the course of the second trimester -- that seemed like the most cautious course taken for progesterone supplements, so I applied it to the vitex since I was taking it to boost my progesterone. One of the issues with stopping prog. supplements suddenly is that even if you're dropping down to a normal, healthy level, a sudden drop in your progesterone levels can trigger labour. However, I think vitex is much milder, and works by stimulating your body to make progesterone, not by supplying progesterone itself. The vitex, I think, is to make sure that the systems that supply prog. in early preg are doing their job. So I'm not so sure that stopping the vitex suddenly would cause a sudden drop in prog, like it would with supplements. Anyway, long story short, I weaned off of it much faster than I planned, and things were fine.

Amy -- unfortunatly, loads of things that are fine for pg/nursing say "not recommended" on the side, as a legal precaution. So that if anything happens, they can say they warned you. My vitex said the same thing -- it was marketed as a pms thing.


----------



## HypnoMama (Jun 12, 2007)

Here is a Q&A from the wise woman herbal... http://www.wisewomantradition.com/ch...ity_herbs.html


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

I stopped taking it during pregnancy because I worried it would interfere with a natural m/c if something terrible happened and the baby died or never developed. If that happened, I would rather m/c naturally earlier, then get further along and maybe need interventions.

However, I never felt I was at risk of m/c due to insufficient progesterone, since I have never had a problem with that.


----------

